# kayak rods



## Greg's Baitshack (Nov 5, 2007)

Trying to come up with the best rods for kayak fishing to stock in the shop. I know most of you want a short butt. What rod works best say 1 for in shore and 1 for the Bay?

Thanks for your input.

Greg


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Greg's Baitshack said:


> Trying to come up with the best rods for kayak fishing to stock in the shop. I know most of you want a short butt. What rod works best say 1 for in shore and 1 for the Bay?
> 
> Thanks for your input.
> 
> Greg


Spinning or /Conv rods and reels ?
Ugly stick spinning for me or Shimono's lite to med


----------



## chaz2b (May 12, 2009)

ugly stick spinning for me too :fishing:


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

There is really no specific "Kayak Rod". There are so many different styles and techniques, that you could fill your store with rods and not have a rod for every kayak angler. Handle length is very subjective, some guys like long other like short.

My kayak rods are all 6'6" to 7' long, so I can clear the rod tip around the front of the kayak. That is pretty much the only requirement I have.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

ruthless said:


> There is really no specific "Kayak Rod". There are so many different styles and techniques, that you could fill your store with rods and not have a rod for every kayak angler. Handle length is very subjective, some guys like long other like short.
> 
> My kayak rods are all 6'6" to 7' long, so I can clear the rod tip around the front of the kayak. That is pretty much the only requirement I have.


Bingo


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

*Short and light*

I am short and my kayak is 16'6" long, I like 6'-6'6" long rods, but never 7' long rod. But it has to be super light to cast 200 + times. Short butt is fine but extra weight is nice on the butt for counter-balance for someone who casts and retrieves 200+ times. For people who use baits, it did not really matter I think.

joe


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Okuma makes a rod that is specifically made for a kayak. It's actually called "The kayak rod". 

Frank and Frans carries them, and they actually float


----------



## Greg's Baitshack (Nov 5, 2007)

BAIDARKA KAYAK RODS
"BRD" Buoyant Rod Design floats rods and reels to prevent
loss. Kayak specific lengths designed for stowage inside of kayaks
as well as providing the reach that kayak anglers need.
Shortened EVA rear grip for better casting, rod control and fish fighting.
Stainless steel Pac Bay PVD coated Tich guides for increased
strength and durability. Extended EVA foregrip with recessed line
channel to relieve back strain and increase rod flotation without
increasing line friction and chafing. Specific rod actions that shut
down quickly for better hook sets and easier "Sea Level Fishability"
that kayak fishing requires. Kayak safety strap ring for securing the
rod and reel to your kayak. Stainless steel hook keeper. Cross
Fusion Blank Technology: Improves the hoop strength for maximum
strength. IM-8 graphite blanks.
SPINNING • 1 PIECE
Order No. Mfg.# Description Code Retail $
1314-1039 BK-S-761L 7’6" LT 8-12LB 1/4-1/2OZ 109.99
1314-1040 BK-S-761M 7’6" MED 10-20LB 1/2-1OZ 109.99
CASTING • 1 PIECE
Order No. Mfg.# Description Code Retail $
1314-1041 BK-C-761ML 7’6" ML 8-15LB 1/4-5/8OZ 114.99


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

lamiglass makes some "kayak rods" too. in my opinion I like just the normal light tackle stuff I would use better. while I have not fished with any kayak specific rods I have messed around with them a little at shows and shops and I dont really like them. from what I remember the shorter butt and longer tip made them unbalanced and felt awkward to hold. most of the stuff I use for inshore is lighter end st croix on a 20 or 2000 size reel with 10 lb. braid.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

*Rods*

Granted I don't have alot of experanice with Yak fishing ( 5 or 6 times in Fla )
but for me I liked the 12" or 14" butts , when pulling in and fighting a fish you can get more leverage buy tucking the butt along your forearm JMO

jerry


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

The Barduka rods are designed for West Coast bait and jig fishing, in my opinion, a little heavy for puppy drum and trout fishing. I have not seen the lamiglas kayak rods, but they are spoken highly of by the folks that use them. American Rodsmiths have some kayak rods that are more geared for flats type fishing, but the seem to have the best design for kayakers. 

I have alway preached that most folks already have the right rods, as they are more specific to the fishing technique. Your favorite rod for throwing a mirror lure, will work on a kayak as well as on a motor boat, or on land.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

I have two lami kayak rod and they are nice rods but the only thing that really makes then kayak rods are a little rubber band behind the reel seat were you can hook a leash but don't trust them both of mine have broke after about a month of use I personaly think the lami tri flex inshore rods give you more options but I really don't understand what all the buzz is with the KAYAK rod if its comfy to fish with in a boat pier or shore wouldn't it be just as good on a yak


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

The only thing I look for when looking for a rod to use on the yak is the butt length which is shorter for the yak bacause you're sitting instead of standing.

This becomes even more important if you're burdened with a "dicky-do"


----------



## berryc516 (Jun 22, 2005)

Baidarka's are available in west coast and east coast designs...

The east coast design looks good...LOOKS...

I owned one...note I said own*ED* one...that was a heavy, POS of a rod...it might float but it will wear you out in NO TIME if you are casting artificials. It wouldn't be a bad kayak rod if you were chunking bait but I couldn't stand it...I paid the $30 to ship it back to the company I bought it from (they said they wouldn't cover the shipping)...and I only paid $100 for the rod so that tells you how much I disliked it...

You would be much better off with just medium light or light weight St. Croix Tidemasters or Shimano Teramar rods...they are great for casting artificials from a kayak. Paired with a Stradic 2500 or 3000 it would be difficult to think of a better combo!


----------

